# Clarins Discussion



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone buying anything from the summer collection? The rosegold eyeshadow looks beautiful!
​ 

​


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2015)

Here are some swatches:

Clarins Summer 2015 Aquatic Treasures Review & Swatches - Really Ree


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

The bronzer is :eyelove:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Bronzer and the rose gold cream shadow for me. I know their bronzers are always a I hot but kept missing them. :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2015)

Great swatches & photos of the summer collection:

Clarins Aquatic Treasures - обзор и свотчи | Beauty Insider

  Aquatic Rose looks amazing on her!


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

I do not use their makeup except their click pen highlighter/concealer
  but I love love their skincare!


  my current skincare routine I think this says it all


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

One of the best products they have ever released is golden glow booster . I am on the second bottle for the face and recently bought one for the body

  you mix it with your regular moisturizer so it's not extra step in skincare
  absolutely the most natural soft light tan you can get
  no nasty self tanner smell
  fades evenly
  doesn't clog pores
  doesn't look patchy 
  it is mostly for light and medium skin tone 
  when I use it regularly i go up one shade with my foundation

  PURE LOVE


----------



## Howards End (May 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do not use their makeup except their click pen highlighter/concealer but I love love their skincare!   my current skincare routine I think this says it all :haha:


  I've been wanting to try something from their skincare and sun lines for a while, I'm not tempted by their makeup lol


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

Yes their sun line is amazing too! They are actually the first company that introduced UVA protection


----------



## Vineetha (May 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes their sun line is amazing too! They are actually the first company that introduced UVA protection


 I love Clarins ski care too!! The spf40 sunscreen is my go to!! That, double serum and Hydra quench are among staples (cannot live without status lol)  From their color collection I haven't tried a lot!! I love the beauty flash balm and the instant smoothing primer a lot to use with makeup!!


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

Omg how did I forget about the beauty flash balm? that thing is magical! I didn't believe it when they were telling me how awesome it is until I tried it on my extremely dehydrated dull winter skin


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Ooh I really want to try their body oils. I have the body scrub (gommage exfoliant peau neuve) - its amazing.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

new boosters are up online 

i ordered energy and detox

https://www.clarinsusa.com/en/boosters.html


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.perilouslypale.com/2016/07/clarins-fall-2016-collection-review-and-swatches.html

http://www.crystalcandymakeup.com/2...-eyeshadow-palettes-fall-2016-review.html?m=1

http://www.thehappysloths.com/2016/...adow-palette-01-nude-swatches-review.html?m=1


----------



## boschicka (Jul 30, 2016)

I have the Rosewood quad & it's gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I have the Rosewood quad & it's gorgeous.



Ooh
How is the longevity? One reviewer said they tend to crease on her


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

talking about clarins shadows these are so pretty


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

wanted to add some links to my favorite clarins makeup items:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/20...ht-natural-lip-perfector-review-swatches.html

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/08/clarins-instant-light-lip-balm.html


who else loves natural lip perfectors?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2016)

I've never tried those Monsy.  I will add them to my list. 

I can't wait to hear what you say about the boosters.  I'm eyeing the Energy Booster.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> who else loves natural lip perfectors?



I love the balm in My Pink! It's much better on me than the Dior version. The pink is prettier and it's more hydrating and balmy


----------



## boschicka (Aug 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> wanted to add some links to my favorite clarins makeup items:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/20...ht-natural-lip-perfector-review-swatches.html
> 
> ...




I love the lip balm perfectors.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh
> How is the longevity? One reviewer said they tend to crease on her



I haven't had any issues, but I can understand why the reviewer did.  They are definitely very different in texture from their mineral shadows.  More thick, more like MUFE e/s texture than regular light, standard e/s powder.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I haven't had any issues, but I can understand why the reviewer did.  They are definitely very different in texture from their mineral shadows.  More thick, more like MUFE e/s texture than regular light, standard e/s powder.



Hmmm.. Saks conveniently has 20% off lol


----------



## Monsy (Aug 2, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I've never tried those Monsy.  I will add them to my list.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you say about the boosters.  I'm eyeing the Energy Booster.



will let you know when i try them. they were on backorder till mid august.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm dying to try the Boosters, I should get my hands on them very soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2016)

http://www.millionidole.com/clarins-fall-2016-make-up-collection/


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



*Yeah! I want that bronzer! I have killed the one Clarins bronzer I had from a few years ago. I loved it to death...lol!  I put it on par with my Guerlain.*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yeah! I want that bronzer! I have killed the one Clarins bronzer I had from a few years ago. I loved it to death...lol!  I put it on par with my Guerlain.*



Lol high praise, indeed! 
I need more pics lol


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol high praise, indeed!  need more pics lol


*Agree...more pics first! *


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram


For myself it will be the eyeshadow palette clarins really starting to be daring and do a ORANGE eyeshadow!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> For myself it will be the eyeshadow palette clarins really starting to be daring and do a ORANGE eyeshadow!!!



Lol the two colours on the right look nice


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2017)

Instagram


Has anyone tried this yet?

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2017)

Clarins Stylo 4 Couleurs All-in-One Pen: Review and Swatches | The Happy Sloths: Beauty & Makeup Review Blog, Swatches, Beauty Product Reviews


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2017)

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2017)

love those glosses


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 21, 2017)

same [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION]!
super excited for more to live in my bags


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram Instagram



*Hmmmmm. That bronzer is pretty...but I was hoping for a bit more gradation, like 3-4 shades. Sigh, I am in serious lust with the new NARS highlighting palette...and still holding out for Guerlain. *


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Hmmmmm. That bronzer is pretty...but I was hoping for a bit more gradation, like 3-4 shades. Sigh, I am in serious lust with the new NARS highlighting palette...and still holding out for Guerlain. *



The NARS is gorgeous... ugh lol


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The NARS is gorgeous... ugh lol


*I know...right!!! I am feeling like it is a must versus a just a lust! *


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I know...right!!! I am feeling like it is a must versus a just a lust! *



I need some swatches, though! Especially with the new TF palette out lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2017)

Clarins Summer Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.reallyree.com/clarins-summer-2017-sunkissed-makeup-collection-review-swatches/


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/clarins-summer-2017-sunkissed-makeup-collection-review-swatches/



*Ooooh for the eyeliners! I love the size of the bronzer and the packaging, but I'm thinking it may be too light / too pink (that is how it appears in her picture anyways). It does look nice swatched.  

My old Clarins bronzer is seriously on it's way out and I have loved that thing to death. With Guerlain looking underwhelming, I still have hope for the Lancome Belle de Teint Bronze & Blush Harmony compacts.
*


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2017)

Wrong thread


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Wrong thread



*Dang! I was hoping for more AWS goodness! *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Dang! I was hoping for more AWS goodness! *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/clarins-summer-2017-sunkissed-makeup-collection-review-swatches/


the eyeshadow palette is SO underwhelming  the 2 lighter shade are so sheer and the other two look ok at the price clarins should really step it up and the worst is they have a pretty decent eyeshadow formula, creamy, blend well etc  but the shades are so BLAH! Bronzer look really orangey, an overall pass.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh for the eyeliners! I love the size of the bronzer and the packaging, but I'm thinking it may be too light / too pink (that is how it appears in her picture anyways). It does look nice swatched.
> 
> My old Clarins bronzer is seriously on it's way out and I have loved that thing to death. With Guerlain looking underwhelming, I still have hope for the Lancome Belle de Teint Bronze & Blush Harmony compacts.
> *


Have you look at chanel and dior bronzer? They usually have nice one each summer


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> the eyeshadow palette is SO underwhelming  the 2 lighter shade are so sheer and the other two look ok at the price clarins should really step it up and the worst is they have a pretty decent eyeshadow formula, creamy, blend well etc  but the shades are so BLAH! Bronzer look really orangey, an overall pass.



The colour combination is nice but a skip for me. I can dupe those shades


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Have you look at chanel and dior bronzer? They usually have nice one each summer


*I have not. But I will keep a closer eye out for those releases and see what I think. *


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2017)

*Clarins Sunkissed Collection ~ Summer 17*





britishbeautyblogger


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 17, 2017)

I love how intense the orange eyeshadow is! Impressive


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 17, 2017)

My bronzer should arrive this week!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My bronzer should arrive this week!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 23, 2017)

CLARINS SUMMER 2017 SUNKISSED MAKEUP - Beautygeeks

Can't wait for Juicy Mandarin and Pink Grapefruit


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2017)

I ordered the gold and the copper eyeliner. The waterproof eyeliner range used to have 4 permanent shades, now it is just the black. They are very long wearing and the discontinued bronze aka mordore shade doesn't irritate my sensitive eyes, so I hoarded it. I hope the gold and copper are the same for me. 

I'll check the Bronzer out when it arrives here later in the year.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 24, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I ordered the gold and the copper eyeliner. The waterproof eyeliner range used to have 4 permanent shades, now it is just the black. They are very long wearing and the discontinued bronze aka mordore shade doesn't irritate my sensitive eyes, so I hoarded it. I hope the gold and copper are the same for me.
> 
> I'll check the Bronzer out when it arrives here later in the year.



Awesome!  I should take a closer look at that eyeliner too. Sounds like a winner! ♥♥♥
My bronzer arrived last week and I absolutely love it! It's my first purchase from Clarins and I'm sold! Now I need a tropical vacation to go with it lol


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome!  I should take a closer look at that eyeliner too. Sounds like a winner! ♥♥♥
> My bronzer arrived last week and I absolutely love it! It's my first purchase from Clarins and I'm sold! Now I need a tropical vacation to go with it lol


I think the Copper eyeliner would especially pop on your lovely blue eyes! They're very smooth and long wearing, and the slight metallic sheen really brightens and illuminates the eyes whilst looking elegant and not overly metallic or harsh.

I am glad you love it, I think it will be my first Clarins bronzer. I love the large compact, the beautiful print on the powder itself and the product size seems to be great value. I think we'll both end up collecting them in future years


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

Clarins . Sunkissed Summer 2017 Collection | ommorphia beauty bar


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Clarins . Sunkissed Summer 2017 Collection | ommorphia beauty bar



I love this bronzer so much! It's my first Clarins bronzer too, but I am super impressed with the formula. Just love it!


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I love this bronzer so much! It's my first Clarins bronzer too, but I am super impressed with the formula. Just love it!



Glad you love it!


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2017)

*I randomly logged into my Spring account to find a 20% coupon...Guess what I ordered?!  I wasn't going too, but my poor, very old Clarins Bronzer really needs replacing! 

I also ordered a Honey Lip Comfort Oil. I upped my lip care game recently and my lips have never been healthier! **and...the **CT Tell Laura lippie I've been lusting over...*


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

*Swatches of the Sunkissed Bronzing & Blush ~ L-R = Top - Bottom of palette 
And still I refuse to part with my other ancient bronzer...because it is a bit darker and works great as a contour...
*


----------



## Pippilotta (Jun 11, 2017)

I got two basic lipsticks yesterday: Joli Rouge in Soft Plum and Lilac Pink. I love the lipsticks from Clarins.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2017)

Clarins 4 Colour Pen Review & Swatches - The Makeup Biro


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2017)

their new everlasting cushion foundation is incredible. medium coverage but it can be sheered out too, beautiful glowy finish and so moisturizing. perfect for normal to dry skin and for winter. i am so in love with it


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2018)

*Summer 2018 ~ I love the flamingos...
Limited Edition Bronzing Palette ~ $42 (available now NM)*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 63884
> 
> View attachment 63885


*Oh really...holding out on us boss lady! *


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh really...holding out on us boss lady! *



Never!  It arrived today. Perfect timing.


----------



## Monsy (May 24, 2018)




----------



## fur4elise (Jun 22, 2018)

*Clarins Water Lip Stains on ommorphiabeautybar *







*
I really like Orange Water and Red Water...but I am afraid the stain will dry out my lips. 
Which is what happened when I tried the Comfort Lip oils *


----------



## Monsy (Jun 22, 2018)

I find them non drying


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Рождественская мини-коллекция макияжа Clarins Prete-a-Briller Makeup Collection Holiday 2018.  В коллекции:  Хайлайтер Poudre…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Clarins Holiday 2018 Swatches!  Свотч хайлайтера Clarins Poudre Illuminatrice Teint et Decollete из рождественской коллекции макияжа…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Clarins Holiday 2018 Swatches!  Свотч верхнего покрытия для ресниц Clarins Maskara Top Coat из рождественской коллекции макияжа Clarins…”


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2018)

I haven't really been a fan of colored mascara, but that gold looks like it would actually show up nicely. The red Givenchy one also caught my eye this year. RED...of all things!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I haven't really been a fan of colored mascara, but that gold looks like it would actually show up nicely. The red Givenchy one also caught my eye this year. RED...of all things!



*LOL! Guess I am feeling the colored mascara too. I recently saw and clipped a nice L'Oreal ad with a deep burgundy mascara. I was thinking it would go nicely with the UD Naked Cherry and/or the forthcoming Huda Nude palette. If I can find it in store, I will probably purchase a tube.
*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I haven't really been a fan of colored mascara, but that gold looks like it would actually show up nicely. The red Givenchy one also caught my eye this year. RED...of all things!



The texture looks nicer than the YSL gold


----------

